# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java ME : نگارش میکرو جاوا >  * نکته جهت ایجاد تاپیک در این بخش ......... *

## zehs_sha

با سلام به همه دوستان 
خواهشمندم در این بخش از ایجاد تاپیک های که معرفی نرم افزار های کاربردی و معرفی  زنگ و آهنگ و عکس و برنامه های غیر متعارف جدا جدا خودداری نمایید.

تنها جهت بحث های علمی و برنامه های سود مند جهت توسعه نرم افزار بر روی Micro Device ها 
قرار  گیرد . 

باتشکر از همه دوستان

----------

